# OK. I give up...What is a freshener???



## Kelly G

I keep reading this term about being a freshener or a second freshening - etc. I thought I could figure out what it means - or someone would have it somewhere, but I'm wrong...I can't/haven't figured it out.


----------



## capriola-nd

Freshening is when a doe kids. So, a first-freshener is a doe who has kidded for the first time, 2nd freshener, 2nd time kidding, etc.

Sometimes first-freshener is abbreviated, so if you see FF, that means first-freshener.


----------



## Kelly G

capriola-nd said:


> Freshening is when a doe kids. So, a first-freshener is a doe who has kidded for the first time, 2nd freshener, 2nd time kidding, etc.
> 
> Sometimes first-freshener is abbreviated, so if you see FF, that means first-freshener.


THANK YOU!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Olivia....got it...... :thumbup: :wink: :greengrin: :goattruck:


----------



## bsaw001

Ah so that what it is. Does it work to other domestic animals or is it exclusively for does?
Dental Gainesville | Dentists Gainesville


----------



## AlaskaBoers

I've only heard it used with goats, but it may be the same with cattle.


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree with Alaskaboers .... :thumbup: I don't think... it is mentioned.. for any other domestic animals...meaning of milk coming in.... :wink: :greengrin: 

But ....if someone else knows... of any other animals.. that have that term...please let us know.... :thumbup:


----------



## farmgirl42

Growing up on a dairy cow farm, we always referred to a cow coming into milk as "freshen" -ed -ing.

However, we called "first fresheners" a heifer, or a first-time heifer. :shrug:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Here in TN heifers that are first timers are called First Calf Heifers.  I take a college class for Livestock Management and that was the only time I heard it.


----------



## jdgray716

But this is in dairy goats correct? I have never heard this on meat goats, never at all until I came here.


----------



## gingersnap

Is the term used in meat goats as well?


----------



## xymenah

This is a really old thread but it can be used in both dairy and meat but dairy say it more often since the concentration is on the udder of course.


----------



## gingersnap

Thanks, I was googling about freshening and came across this thread.


----------

